# Need to build a 2 molex to 6 pin PCI-E cable



## SaiZo (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, so as the title say - that is what I want to do. However, I have come across a dilemma..
I have a 6 pin PCI-E cable, some molex plugs and Google.

But.. Google doesn't help me, since the PCI-E cable has 3 ground wires and 3 12V wires, so how do I solder them to the two molex connectors??

I was watching several pictures via google, but didn't get any answers, even tried searching and looking for info on several sites, still no luck - so I'm trying to see if anyone here knows anything on "how-to".


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 31, 2013)

like this





http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170583059349











http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIGABYTE...ower-Adapter-Cable-12CF1-1PW004-/170839515233


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

Follow the layout in the pic for this cable:

4 Pin Molex to PCI-Express Power Connector        ...


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 31, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> like this
> http://i.ebayimg.com/09/!B+tIDhg!mk~$(KGrHqR,!jYEzKI2lvZKBN!gbYFUUw~~_12.JPG
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170583059349
> 
> ...



Thanks, those pics are great! But, could you perhaps "enhance" (make it bigger) the middle picture with all the pin-outs??


Nevermind, I just followed link to picture and CTRL+ mousewheel (stupid me starting to forget stuff..).

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 31, 2013)

I tried to follow the second picture and look at the third picture. The cable I have does have 6 cables (3 black, 3 yellow). However, in the diagram/blueprint it seems that the connector (P2) doesn't have anything connected on pin 2, only 1,3,4,5,6. 
Do I read it wrong or am I right??

I do know that according to playtool.com is either 12v+ or not connected. This one is connected.
Should I ignore it?

Note: Trying to fire up my old GTS250 in another system using dual PSUs, hence the need for the connector (and also, I just love doing stuff like this).

The link from Norton is more accurate, but not showing what goes where. Two of the yellow cables go to one connector and the other yellow to its own molex connector.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes the middle bottom(?) connector can be left unplugged.


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes the middle bottom(?) connector can be left unplugged.



Thanks for the reply Fourstaff!
Curious however, do you perhaps know why some have it connected and some doesn't?
Is it ok if I leave it untouched?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Thanks for the reply Fourstaff!
> Curious however, do you perhaps know why some have it connected and some doesn't?
> Is it ok if I leave it untouched?



idk, the one I have which came with my 660Ti has no wires to that particular hole, but I have not checked whether they work or or not. My guess is that that particular lead is not used by graphics card, just like a third of the ATX 24pin connectors.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

The middle +12v is optional on the 6-Pin, it is required on the 8-Pin.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, now I can start my project and focus on soldering all the parts.
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------

